# welsh andy , where are you ?



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi mate hope nothings wrong , tried for 48 hours now to call you to confirm the detail for today .
sent another voice mail , but looking at the astra forum youve been busy all day , if you didnt want me to come up andy at least let me know , could of done a golf this weekend instead ,but to late to change your booking .
more fool me for thinking you might have been ill again .


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

TUT TUT welsh andy


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

any news on his whereabouts?

hope everythings ok!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

have a look on the astra forum , theres me thinking he might be ill , he spent the whole weekend machining his car .
now as ive said ive got no probs with that but i was booked to wet sand the **** up the painters made, so lost a good weekend for the sake of not being told, never mind live and learn as they say .
at leaast he had plenty of cold lucozade


----------

